# This is Haunted Tiki Island!!! 2008



## Devils Chariot

UPDATE!!! I just finished the video for Haunted Tiki Island 2008. This version is longer than would I could finish in time for the dvd submission, so check it out!






Sometimes you just can't know how something is going to turn out. You work hard, stick to it, stay up late, spend too much money, and bite off more than you can chew and hope it come out decent. This Halloween, when all was said and done, set up and turned on, it was awesome! Jump up and down and giggle like a little girl awesome. Heres a few of my favorite shots.

Here is the gateway:









Montiki:









Scarecrow and Haunted Tree:









Cauldron Creep:









The Cannibal Family:









continued.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Blacklight Section:



























and Halloween 2008 - a set on Flickr.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Your set up and actors both look great. And great pics too.


----------



## GothicCandle

wow I really like that!!! Great job!


----------



## Otaku

I've been waiting to see these pics! Fantastic concept, great props and the actors are right in character. Well done, DC!


----------



## beelce

That is a knock out DC....Outstanding...


----------



## Spider Rider

That cauldron creep nuclear fog pic is incredible! You truly deserve the joy of giggling like a little girl in springtime or something. The whole haunt has a complete style and cool factor. Yes your time, work and money was so worth it.


----------



## JohnnyL

Wow, probably one of the most unique haunts I have ever seen. AMAZING!


----------



## mixman

Wow. Great job. The pics are fantastic as well.


----------



## Lilly

wow really cool set up and good props
love the lady with the skull
great pics


----------



## Revenant

YESSSSSSS!!! This is the haunt I was most waiting to see! Un-freakin-believable. I've never seen anyone do one like this. There's so much color, and so much..._muchness_. Over the top. Totally different take on the Halloween experience. It's funny, it's gross, it's wicked-nasty, and totally one of a kind. Bravo!

The Papa Cannibal really caught my eye... he totally reminds me of the Fetish Doll segment from _Trilogy of Terror_... only life size. And your actors look like they're having a lot of fun! Must've been a blast. Hats off!


----------



## DeadSpider

WOW I love the tiki theme and your pictures are fantastic! 
VERY NICE.
I have had 'tiki' on the 'to do' list in my head for a few years for our party. 

Excellent work! 
May I have permission to pick your brain if needed over the next year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am totally in love with the cauldron creep and that photo of him is outstanding.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Spectacular. Truly a headshrinker's paradise. <hoists a coconut cup filled with fruity booze drink in salute> Well done! :smilekin:


----------



## BudMan

Very COOL and totally original!! Nice job!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That is so awesome. Very original too.


----------



## spideranne

What a unique idea and great execution. Very cool.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

You get my vote for most unique themed haunt. You really pulled it off well. Very very cool! I love everything about it.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Really unique ideas and super cool setup! Love the details! Adore the photo of the cauldron creep backlit with the green flood! WOW!


----------



## debbie5

I LOVE the blacklight idea! Where are the lights- in the trees? How long are the fixtures? How many are needed to cover what sized display?I was thinking about doing blacklight, as I love the look (I use it & black velvet for my floating head illusion), but couldn't figure out how to hide the lights while providing enough light coverage. The whole thing looks great- and I love your actors "look" & costumes!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I love tiki stuff ANYWAY but to see what you did with your haunt..and the costumes...it is a ridiculous amount of awesome. Overflowing with awesome. I'm also a huge fan of theme parties for Halloween (as most of you know), so I'd have to say that this is easily in my top three for favourite all around haunt this year. Easy. 

I like it so much, it almost makes me mad that I missed it in person


----------



## ScareySuzie

Amazing!


----------



## Spookie

Very nice. The photos are terrific. One of the best haunted tiki themes I've seen. The actors in costume were terrific. Perfect theme for southern CA with warm weather too.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

How fun! Everything looks great. I love all the colors with the lighting. You did an outstanding job. Congrats!


----------



## Bloodhound

I completly love this whole tiki theme. You have done a incrediable job! Great pic's too!


----------



## Jackpot

Simply put love it, keep up the great work.


----------



## Monk

Well done! The entire thing looks great! What a great idea.


----------



## -ND4SPD-

Wow! Very original theme. Great photography. The lighting & atmosphere takes it over the top. I'm truely impressed!


----------



## ghost37

Those pics are great!!! Awesome lighting.


----------



## skeletonowl

Please do this again next year! It's too great to not do at least another year!


----------



## Devils Chariot

skeletonowl said:


> Please do this again next year! It's too great to not do at least another year!


Glad you like it skeletonowl.

It a democracy in our halloween haunt and the primaries leaned toward one more year, with only two out of 6 voting for haunted circus ( our next theme - already agreed on). The final vote will be on christmas day when we are all together. The major prop makers in the group are leaning tiki again.

If its a yes, then we will be building a volcanoe with lava and some tiki totem poles (that scarecrow tree got cut down nov.2). Plus whatever crazy stuff i want to add. We will also start the haunted circus props because we found that one year is not enough time to do a haunt like we want to do.

Should be fun!!!


----------



## Tyler

Thats an awesome idea, I love it!


----------



## javamike9

Absolutely terrific!

I have a couple tiki poles in my yard from a party 4 years ago that my kids loved so much they wouldn't let me take them down - I never thought of a tiki haunt!

You got game.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Just a quick update. Haunted Tiki Island is getting one more year! Everyone has agreed to it. Yay! You'll have to wait one more year for Mr. Grimm's CarnEvil & Freak Show!

I better get started on that volcano sooner than later.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Beautiful pics! Great use of blacklights and uv paint. Love the colors and great decor, unique twist on a haunt theme, awesome job!


----------



## Lilly

ooh I can't wait to see the volcano...
king kong?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

great looking haunt. very unique awesome job DC


----------



## Terrormaster

DC I really love this theme and I'm considering doing it either next year or the year after. But you set the bar for that theme pretty high so I only hope I can get even remotely close. Very original though, I like it a lot and it's gonna be tough in 2010 choosing between that and the steampunk horror theme I been bouncing around.

-TM


----------



## Devils Chariot

If you wait another year, I'll sell you my volcano and stuff!!


----------



## Timbickford

Those look fantastic. Great detail!


----------



## Terrormaster

Devils Chariot said:


> If you wait another year, I'll sell you my volcano and stuff!!


Does the volcano come with an Evil Genius lair and some starter henchmen?


----------



## beelce

Glad your bringing it back DC....This is a really cool haunt....what will you add this year?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I will be adding a volcano with an entrance which leads you thru into a tunnel over a little bridge with orange rope light lava and a chilled fogger which leads to the porch which will be a witches lair, and will have candy.

some tiki totems. A fiji mermaid. A giant spider. and as much other minutia as i can cobble together before the 31st.


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome use of lighting !!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ditto! I've always loved the black light effect.


----------



## The Watcher

This is very nice. I love everything about it. The use of the black lights is awesome. I started playing with them last year. I tried the Floods and the Screw in fluorescent. But I still had better luck with the standard. I have been thinking about trying the leds. Did you use any of those? Those Cannibals are also really nice. I'll bet they scared lots of tot's!I saw your creep in the other link, that was a great new look for a old idea. You guys really raised the bar with this. Will be looking forward to next years pics!


----------



## Devils Chariot

hey Watcher,

There are UV leds all over the yard. I made alot if uv spot lights using UV leds. Then I think there are 3 small uv flourescent lamps, like aquarium size lights, and then the large UV area is a shop light with two 36'(?) uv bulbs.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Cool to the power of 13!!!


----------



## EMU

DC, you pulled that off REALLYYYYY well. it looks amazin.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

That is the best haunt I have seen on any forum hands down. The lighting just was so beautiful and great!!!!! You have inspired me to do my pirate haunt with maybe a twist and throw in a few tiki masks or two. I mean crazy amazing...How many trick or treaters do you get when you do this???


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey KY,

Our guesstimate is 200+. It's hard to tell because I see the same kids coming back twice or with friend. IE. is batman and bugs bunny show up, 30 minutes later you'll see two new costumes. One a rabbit in black tights with a cape and the other furry tailed batman. This year we are going to count the TOTs. I think we went thru 20 bags of candy last year. This year we are putting up fliers and trying to get in the paper since it is the last year for haunted tiki island.


----------



## Beth

The lighting is phenomenal!!! VERY effective!!! What a novel idea for a haunt. Are you anywhere close to Missouri??


----------



## IshWitch

Two questions

How many LEDs do you use when making the LED uv spots?

Why the last year?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I think I use 8 leds ina spot, I stuck 10 in one, but that a wiring mess. ( it was a ring of 8 with 2 in the middle, the 2 in middle made all the wires a tangle.

This year is the last year because next year we begin the haunted carnival and sideshow!

Though my hearts more into the lost in space theme coming up after that.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks for the LED tip!
And why not just jump ahead to lost in space and save your money and time?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Haunted Tiki Island is a democracy! The family voted carn-evil for the next theme. I have lots of good ideas for that, but if its like HTI, then its gonna be 3 years of carnevil then lost in space. I'm gonna do some drawings and make a prop and PITCH it to everyone else. I just want to make an awesome evil robot costume and clomp around telling robot sci-fi jokes.

I also want to learn how to ride a unicycle for the circus thing. Mom in law can walk on stilts, so I need a themed trick too. It either ride a unicycle or juggle babies heads!


----------



## IshWitch

Well then, that makes sense. I am the only one, here, although hubby and occasional son will help out once in a while. Treading on eggs with hubby usually, so if he suggests something during set-up I let him and then move it if it sucks. heheheh I've learned to be tactful, "lets finish this and then we can both work on your idea" type thing because he will stomp off into the house and PITA help is better than none most times.
:-/ 
But he is getting better. 
Must be awesome to have the whole family involved!


----------



## Devils Chariot

we have a few couch sitters, but between family and their loved ones (i'm a loved one in fact). we have 7 people with occasional help from the couchsitters. Once in a while they will get under the ghillie suit for an hour or so.

I have thought about making a remote triggered prop with a video camera so they can sit inside and scare kids while still sitting in front of the tv drinking beer.


----------



## Lotus

Devils Chariot said:


> Haunted Tiki Island is a democracy! The family voted carn-evil for the next theme. I have lots of good ideas for that, but if its like HTI, then its gonna be 3 years of carnevil then lost in space. I'm gonna do some drawings and make a prop and PITCH it to everyone else. I just want to make an awesome evil robot costume and clomp around telling robot sci-fi jokes.
> 
> I also want to learn how to ride a unicycle for the circus thing. Mom in law can walk on stilts, so I need a themed trick too. It either ride a unicycle or juggle babies heads!


Riding a unicycle thats alot of practice took me a few weeks to get it right but once you got it you don't forget it, juggling is easy once you get it down.


----------



## IshWitch

DC, you better practice both! That way one or the other will be good to go come Oct!

The remote screen would be a great idea, and give you the extra hands that are busy holdin' beers. LOL
I don't know if you've seen my yard, but I started getting into the colored floods and what a difference! I love the rich colors and you have done a fantastic job with yours!

BTW, at least you can use some of your tiki stuff in the carni theme. The fuji mermaid and a wild cannibal would fit nicely into a sideshow!


----------



## Devils Chariot

IshWitch said:


> BTW, at least you can use some of your tiki stuff in the carni theme. The fuji mermaid and a wild cannibal would fit nicely into a sideshow!


My thoughts exactly!

I thought I'd get a unicylce of craigslist and keep in in the garage and just practice a little every weekend I'm out there building stuff.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Haunted TIki Island 2008 Video*

Hey diddley hey, Haunterinos!

I just finished my video for 2008. I got a new computer that could handle video and that was the first project I did on it. This version is longer and fancier than what I had time to submit for the DVD, so check it out.


----------



## Hellvin

Wow - fantastic effort and props.


----------



## IMU

Love the haunt and the video ... first rate all the way DC!  AWESOME!


----------



## diggerc

What a unique theme great props next year more coconut shell lol.


----------



## HauntDaddy

great props. awesome tikki


----------



## Sunkenbier

I like the theme and the soundtrack


----------



## Warrant2000

That is too awesome.


----------



## kprimm

Very nice job, i absolutely love the cauldron creep, that has inspired me to build one like it and try a cable pull idea i have to turn the head with the stirring movement.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

DC, Did you see the evil tiki statues at Big Lots? They are in with the outside decorations, the eyes light up red. I thought of you when I saw them.


----------



## Kaoru

I'm looking forward to real video this year for 2009! I love the pics. Thanks a bunch for posting this!


----------



## Aquayne

That is the best cauldren stirrer I have ever seen. How did you build it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Just saw the video, DC. Very cool! I might have to drag my daughter up your way to check it out this year.


----------

